# Revising iTunes Radio Stations for Holidays?



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

With the latest iTunes on my system, I can't figure out how I did it last year, where I could revise the Radio Stations (update) where around this time it automatically added a "holiday" radio button. When you clicked on it, it opened up a bunch of different radio stations that played holiday music. Has this option disappeared in iTunes? 

Any help would be appreciated, maybe the answer is right in front of me and I don't see it? haha...

Ooops... sorry for posting in wrong forum.


----------

